# Newcastle hotels/B&Bs



## Biffo (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been trying to book a room for me and my mate in Newcastle (Jesmond if poss) on 30th September - the night before the Great North Run. The city seems to be booked up. Places that have rooms left are only selling 2-3 night stays. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for places which may have vacancies? I know it's a long shot but I thought I'd ask.

Failing that - does anyone fancy putting up 2 Welsh blokes for the night?
We'll pay (or take you out for dinner or something) and we won't be drinking what with the run the next day   

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Firky (Feb 10, 2006)

Try Morpeth, its only 20 minutes away on the train. Queens Head Morpeth would have room I'd of though, there's loads of B&Bs too.

Map


----------



## Markyd (Feb 10, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> I've been trying to book a room for me and my mate in Newcastle (Jesmond if poss) on 30th September - the night before the Great North Run. The city seems to be booked up. Places that have rooms left are only selling 2-3 night stays.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for places which may have vacancies? I know it's a long shot but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> ...




Couple of B abd B's in Gateshead. I'll hunt out some details for you


----------



## Biffo (Feb 10, 2006)

Cheers guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 10, 2006)

Search over! I've just booked 2 beds in an 8-bed room in the newly opened Albatross Hostel on Grainger Street. £15 a night each. Bargain. Anyone heard anything about it?

I hope it's still open in 7 months time


----------



## Markyd (Feb 10, 2006)

Erm you'll be fine. The city council would never be able to rehouse all the rats and cockroaches in time. It'll still be open.


----------



## Firky (Feb 10, 2006)

Grainger Town is very nice, best looking part of toon.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2006)

This may or may not be of any interest but I stayed in The Albatros hostel last Saturday night and I couldn't fault it. Great facilities and very central. Only downside was the party atmosphere outside until about 3.30am so not a lot of sleep was had. Still managed to get round the GNR course in under 2 hours though. 

I like Newcastle very much.


----------

